# Sunflower Field



## nate49509 (Aug 8, 2007)

Came across this field last weekend while out for a drive. I was amazed at how many sunflowers there were in this field. This is my first time sharing on this board (but shouldn't be the last), so let me know what you think.


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 9, 2007)

those are sweet man. on the last pic, i would like to see the entire forground in focus.  For some reason my eyes can't appreciate blur, focus, blur.   but nice pics dude


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 9, 2007)

oh yea...... holy s**t that's a huge patch of sunflowers. I bet that was awesome to see. was that with your VR.  I'm waiting for one in the mail...


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 9, 2007)

crap I keep thinking of stuff to say in my drunken haze, I would crop some more sky out of the first pic.  They are all sharp, nice


----------



## Miaow (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Aug 9, 2007)

sorry to post on here but any C & C yourself


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Aug 9, 2007)

or this one


----------



## nate49509 (Aug 9, 2007)

hawee99 said:


> oh yea...... holy s**t that's a huge patch of sunflowers. I bet that was awesome to see. was that with your VR.  I'm waiting for one in the mail...



Thanks for the comments. Yes, I was using the 18-200 VR. I think it's a pretty damn good for a zoom. It's a great do all type lens.


----------



## nate49509 (Aug 9, 2007)

NikonD40x@Denver said:


> or this one



I like this one better. Some really great colors there.


----------



## NikonD40x@Denver (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks, I'll try to work on that in the future


----------

